# Questions on ESB versus Xytex



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello ladies,
So this is the first time I have really had to think about DS as I am now planning on freezing embryos in a forthcoming cycle. The Lister just import DS from these two banks so I am focusing on them only. I did join the ESB website for my 100 Euros ages ago just to weird myself out though! So I am just intrigued as to your experiences with either of these banks, what should I look for in a donor besides simple characteristics (and the kind of things that I look for in my internet dates i.e. nice people!). I do not yet know my CMV status - can I do this test at my GP? I am assuming I want superman sperm basically so it would be important that they are "proven" - can you tell this? Do you think it is worth investigating both banks or just stick with one? I haven't done this before so of course any advice is most welcome. Thanks very much.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Natclare - I didn't use either of these banks so am not familiar with the specifics, but usually you are able to see if a donor is proven or not - and if it doesn't say on the profile you can always email the donor bank customer services and ask. This was important to me too. Different people look for different things - for some, it's more important that the donor physically resembles them in terms of hair/eye colour etc, whilst for others, they are less concerned about looks and other attributes such as education, or whether the donor is musical/ arty/ sporty etc. play a larger role. 

Re: CMV - does your clinic request this? In my UK clinic, as long as the donor wasn't actively infected with CMV, they didn't care if the donor tested negative or positive as the chance of infection was very low, however my South African clinic did ask me to be tested and I'm CMV negative - their policy was only to use donors that were CMV negative if the recipient also tested negative. There are far fewer CMV negative donors than positive, so you might find your options reduced somewhat if you do test negative, so it's useful to know what your clinic's policy is (and what your own views are on the perceived risk). If you're having tx in the UK then obviously you need to have an ID release donor that complies with UK standards. I'm not sure if your GP would do a CMV test but worth asking.

As far as I remember, ESB has a "pregnancy slot" fee for UK recipients - this may have changed from when I was doing my research a few years ago, but worth finding out, as it impacts the overall cost. 

Something else to think about is whether you want to help your future child understand more about his/her genetic background, and whether you have a country preference, given that Xytex is US based and ESB based in Denmark - some ladies on here plan to e.g. take their LO to Denmark when they are older, whereas for others, the nationality of the donor is less important as the child will be born and raised in the UK. 

Hope this helps - good luck in your thinking,

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi NatClare - I imported from ESB, so don't know much about Xytex. I can tell you that with ESB you have to pay a pregnancy slot which is about £1000 on top of the cost of the sperm and means that only 10 families in the Uk can use that donor.  It does bump up the price a lot!! Also to add that although my donor is from ESB he is american, I think they might have opened up an american branch but its still called ESB.  Anyway I found them very easy to deal with and they are super efficient.


For me, I chose someone who looked like they were part of my family and had similar characteristics...I also looked at what the donor had written and I really liked the fact you can hear them on audio.


CMV status I totally ignored, as with blood group as I didn't know what mine was until I was pregnant!!


Also to say I choose a donor who i was really happy with but after a few attempts with him and it not working I changed donors and that did the trick   


Good luck - its really weird thing to do, and kind of hard not to choose because they might be the men you'd want to date!! Hence my criteria of choosing characteristics most like my family  - but everyone is different, you just have to go with your instinct a bit.


  I am sure you will find the right one. (oh and I think proven fertility is probably the most important factor   )


xx


----------

